# Need Advice - Flowers or Flowering Plants on Sidewalk



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Try impatiens


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you want annuals - plant every year?
Or perrenials - will grow
I look online for perennials to see what I may like
Another good annual is marigolds

http://gurneys.com/category.asp?c=3&bhcd2=1246894475


----------

